# Fajita marinate



## Choo43 (Jan 14, 2007)

Anybody got a recipe for fajita marinate?


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

_PAPPASITOS FAJITA MARINADE 
Source: Texas Monthly

1 part pineapple juice
1 part soy sauce
2 parts water 
Splash of teriyaki sauce

Pour a can of pineapple juice into bowl, fill the empty can with soy sauce ...dump into bowl ..fill the can twice with water empty into bowl. Splash of Teriyaki sauce That easy._
from http://www.recipelink.com/msgbrd/board_14/2007/OCT/28451.html

or...

I will sometimes use a little Fiesta Brand fajita seasoning on already seasoned in the bag HEB Fajitas. Grill, then squeeze lime on them.


----------



## Brother Bob (Jul 27, 2004)

*Here is mine....*

First squeeze some lime juice on both sides after you trim some of the fat off. Then in serving dish, pour some coke over them with some soy sauce. Then sprinkle some HEB Fajita seasoning, Season All and ground black pepper. Turn them over and do same on the other side. Then put the fajita meat in a plastic baggie and pour the rest of the juice into the baggie. Do the same with more fajita cuts and keep pouring the liquids into the baggie. Let this sit in the fridge for 4-6 hours or longer. Then grill over mesquite wood and charcoal.

BB


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

I just saw this today, so I have not tried it. It certainly has some great pictures and dialog:

http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2013/03/beef-fajitas/


----------



## Family Style (Jun 15, 2004)

1/3 cup soy
1/3 cup oil
1cup of pineapple orange juice
Garlic
Marinate peppers onions and meat over nite
Cook over mesquite 

Also makes a great fish recipe
Marinate peppers onions mushrooms over nite
One hour before cooking throw in fish 
Grill all and throw in some pineapple chunks just before its done


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

This stuff is GOOD

http://www.allegromarinade.com/


----------



## Jeff SATX (Jan 18, 2011)

i keep it simple with a whole bunch of fresh squeezed lime juice and liberally apply fajita seasoning to the meat and let sit for an hour in the fridge. no longer or it'll come out like mush.


----------



## wabo (Oct 11, 2005)

*Taco Cabana*

I would love to know how they do fajitas.


----------



## Fishin' Fool (Oct 30, 2005)

You might want to try Alton Browns recipe. Unconventional but one of the best I have found. I use it for flat iron steak as well. Google it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

scwine said:


> _PAPPASITOS FAJITA MARINADE
> Source: Texas Monthly
> 
> 1 part pineapple juice
> ...


This for beef. Use oranges and ponzu for chicken.


----------



## TeamJefe (Mar 20, 2007)

One bottle of Italian dressing
Juice of a couple limes
2 cans Herdes green chiles


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Good looking fajita's, Brother Bob!


----------



## rolwhit (Feb 7, 2014)

simple: fresh lime juice with grated lime zest; fresh chopped garlic; Worcestershire; sea salt, fresh cracked black pepper; cilantro; and a little vegetable oil. Marinate for at least 1 hour but best after 4 hours. Cook on hot grill about 4 minutes each side or till internal temp is 140. This is the hard part. LET IT REST FOR 10 MINUTES. Thinly slice across the grain and then proceed to friggin hurt yourself.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

*marinade*

equal parts:

Soy sauce
Italian dressing
Worcestershire sauce
Use Name Brands for boldest taste.

Add seasonings of choice, mine: equal parts Bolners season-all and fajita seasoning, add to taste onion powder, garlic powder, course ground black pepper, and a little dried parsley for color.
Great on any grilled beef/venison.

:texasflag


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Fresh lemon n onion ground up in a mocajete.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> This stuff is GOOD
> 
> http://www.allegromarinade.com/


That is what I use. Hickory flavored. Cover meat and vacuum seal in refrigerator for a couple hours then onto a hot fire to char the outside and still pink inside. Yum!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Fishin' Fool said:


> You might want to try Alton Browns recipe. Unconventional but one of the best I have found. I use it for flat iron steak as well. Google it. *Dammit.*
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk 2


Here ya go. I finished what you wanted to say. Lol


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

for powdered mix , the badia is good, no MSG, i use it w lime juice on beef or chicken

the el venado is good too , but full of MSG, makes the really red colored fajitas like the food trucks serve, found it at fiesta

http://www.elvenadofoods.com/catalogo_flipbook/catalogo_elvenado.html

you want something easy for chicken try the mojo criollo in the bottle from fiesta, shake up well before using, good on pork too..........needs about 2- 3 hrs to marinade if poss.


----------



## A&MTurfman (Jul 19, 2011)

Italian Dressing
Beer (buyers choice)
Can of sliced jalapenos 
Lemons
Onion and Peppers
Cut and squeeze lemons, onion, and peppers, pour the whole can juice and all from the jalapenos enough dressing and beer to cover meet in pan. Place in refrigerator a min of a an hour up to overnight if I can cook and season on the grill with Bolners Fajita seasoning.


----------

